# Cherche profil colorimétrique



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je ne sais pas si je dois poster dans Graphisme ou pas, je place ici, les modos agiront comme il se doit, merci &#224; eux.

Je cherche une bonne &#226;me poss&#233;dant un MacBook Pro ou PowerBook G4 de derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration qui pourrait m'envoyer le profil colorim&#233;trique de base de sa machine, ou un calibr&#233;.

J'ai essay&#233; des tonnes de calibration diff&#233;rentes, mais rien n'y fait, et je n'ai pas envie d'investir dans une sonde juste pour un calibrage, et encore, si la sonde fait son boulot, ce qui ne semble pas si &#233;vident que &#231;a (j'ai parcouru pas mal de tests de diff&#233;rentes sondes faits par des personnes qualifi&#233;es).

Je vous demande &#231;a suite &#224; un passage chez un vendeur Mac qui exposait un MBP et j'en ai profit&#233; pour sortir mon PB car les couleurs me paraissaient vraiment plus chaudes et surtout vraiment plus naturelles.
Mon &#339;il n'a pas eu tort, les couleurs sur mon PowerBook sont &#224; vomir, je suis de nature exigeante avec mon matos. Un rouge doit &#234;tre rouge, pas orange fonc&#233; caca d&#233;lav&#233;.

Vous trouverez ces profils &#224; l'adresse suivante dans le Finder -> Aller &#224; -> Aller au r&#233;pertoire (je sais pas si c bien &#231;a en fran&#231;ais) raccourci clavier: Shift + Pomme + G

"/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/"

Ce sont des fichiers portant l'extension ".icc"

Vous pouvez facilement v&#233;rifier quel profil vous utilisez actuellement en allant dans les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me -> Moniteurs -> Couleurs. Le profil utilis&#233; est celui en surbrillance.

Merci vraiment beaucoup par avance.
Vous pourrez me l'envoyer en message priv&#233; ou sur l'adresse se trouvant sur mon profil.


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2006)

&#201;tant daltonien, je ne peux gu&#232;re t'&#234;tre utile ... je me contenterai de rediriger ce fil vers la custo, qui me para&#238;t plus appropri&#233;.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2006)

Je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre la custo et la calibration d'un écran...

Je ne trouve pas que ce soit aussi acessoire que la custo mais bon...

Au risque de paraître désagréable !

:rateau:


----------



## cameleone (15 Août 2006)

Au risque de te décevoir, les qualités d'un écran de MacBook, comparé à celui d'un PowerBook, ne tiennent pas (qu') au profil colorimétrique standard de la machine... Je crois que cela n'a pas trop de sens d'importer ainsi un profil d'une machine à une autre - à moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'un profil corrompu, ce qui est autre chose... à vérifier éventuellement sur une autre session utilisateur, voire à l'extrême avec une réinstallation, mais d'après tes dires je crois que ce n'est pas le cas.

La seule chance d'obtenir ce que l'on veut réellement, c'est de calibrer à ta guise TON écran. Tu dis l'avoir fait sans résultat - avec quel(s) outil(s) (logiciels) ? As-tu tenté avec Supercal (shareware, te permet de tester la calibration avant éventuel achat) ? On en a parlé *ici* sur MacGé.


----------



## bompi (15 Août 2006)

@m4el : C'est un risque, en effet ...

Bon : disons que les profils ICC ont assez &#224; voir avec le c&#244;t&#233; graphique de l'interface (  ), dont s'occupent volontiers nos amateurs de _custom_. Et je pense qu'ils connaissent les probl&#232;mes de gestion des couleurs.


----------



## AuGie (15 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> &#201;tant *daltonien*, je ne peux gu&#232;re t'&#234;tre utile ... je me contenterai de rediriger ce fil vers la custo, qui me para&#238;t plus appropri&#233;.



Ami  :love:

Je t'ai mis mes profils, fais des tests  :

Profils 10.4.7


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2006)

@cameleone: j'ai utilisé la calibration made in Apple, je n'ai pas testé avec du hardware approprié, que ce soit une sonde Spyder ou autre.
J'ai aussi utilisé ton shareware il y a longtemps, sans vraiment voir de gros changement.

@AuGie: merci beaucoup, je vais pouvoir comparer et savoir d'où vient le problème, mes yeux, mon cerveau, les deux ou mon écran. Ou le tout.

:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2006)

Bon, j'ai utilisé ton profil d'iMac AuGie et c'est quand même beaucoup plus potable qu'avant.
Un peu délavé à mon goût, mais beaucoup mieux qu'avant.

En fait, ma référence reste mon NEC 1760NX.

Yeah !


----------



## cybernaute (25 Avril 2007)

AuGie a dit:


> Ami  :love:
> 
> Je t'ai mis les mes profils, fais des tests  :
> 
> Profils 10.4.7



Bonjour,

Je recherche aussi des profils ICC pour mon écran de MacBook Pro... J'ai voulu télécharger tes profils, mais le fichier a expiré... Peut-on expirer un réup des profils ? ^^

Merci beaucoup


----------



## forumsquale (27 Avril 2007)

conseil d'un fervant défenseur de la gestion couleur :
pour un portable si performant soit il comme nos beaux MBP il est inutile de chercher cette idée de calibration en ce sens où une bonne calibration digne de ce nom passe par le fait de pouvoir régler les trois principales choses que sont :
le contraste
la luminosité
le point blanc (par calage des trois canaux que sont le R, V, et B)
nos zolies portable apple ne permettant pas cela la caractérisation et la calibration de l'écran en seront grandement faussées donc non fiable


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2007)

Le réglage du contraste via le menu "Accès Universel" est déjà pas mal pour ôter cet effet délavé qu'ont tendance à avoir les écrans utilisés par Apple...


----------



## dark.tonin (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans le même cas que vous et recherche activement un bon profil ICC pour mon macbook pro  

AuGie pourrais tu redonner ton lien car cela ci est mort (merci beaucoup)

Ceci dit, si ca ne venait à ne pas marcher de transférer un profil ICC, quel serai le profil fourni par apple qui ce rapproche le plus de la réalité???


Merci d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## eexit (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai de même un problème de calibration mais pour une utilisation Web.
-> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=119862

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci.


----------



## gazelle_ailee (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis aussi à la recherche de profils colorimétries pour PowerBook G4 dernière génération (ou à la limite premiers macbook pro avec dalle matte). Le fichier que AuGie n'est plus téléchargeable, est-ce qu'il y a un macuser qui aurait ce fameux dossier ? Ou une autre personne qui aurait lma gentillesse de nous faire partager ses profils icc.

Merci à tous. A bientôt,

Aurore


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

Un bon site pour comprendre même si ce n'est pas dans la bonne section.


----------



## bou-cup (24 Juillet 2009)

eexit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai de même un problème de calibration mais pour une utilisation Web.
> -> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=119862
> ...



La même chose patron, un profil idéal pour travailleurs du Web serait le bienvenu.
Pour infos le passage en gama 2.2 au lieu de 1.8 permet de se rapprocher de la majorité des écrans PC.


----------

